# Антивирус Куранина



## X-User

*Антивирус Куранина - Сайт kuranin!*




Код:



__
__
__



hттp://kuranin.jimdo.com


__


----------



## X-User

Что скажете по этому поводу? Очередной фейк?


----------



## regist

X-User написал(а):


> Что скажете по этому поводу? Очередной фейк?


Да, очередной фейко-антивирус. Нормальные антивирусы на него детект добавили ещё в конце декабря.


----------



## Кирилл

Хотя бы достаточно того,что антивирус скачивается с файлопомойки)
Половина его приблуд не работает,недопилины и вылетают с ошибками,блокирует попытки записи в реестр по умолчанию,карантинит ряд важных файлов и каталогов,видит угрозы в нулевой (только установленной) системе,написан коряво и сырой .... короче фуфло какого поискать еще...





И в списке программ для удаления его, конечно,нет...ладно,откачу виртуалку)


----------



## regist

Koza Nozdri, смысл GUI тестировать? Там банальный поиск малвари по MD5 файла )))
Обычный фейко-антивирус, либо как как-то назвали аналогичное поделие: цыг-антивирус.
Кстати, сам инсталятор этого антивируса является SFX RAR архивом.


----------



## Кирилл

Не понятно зачем он нужен...денег не просит...может троянов качать начнет...или инфу воровать...


----------



## regist

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> .денег не просит.


он триальную лицензию устанавливает. А для установки полной надо вводить код, который наверно надо покупать.
Кстати, в стиле антивируса бабушкина trial.dll на самом деле является обычным текстовым файлом со следующим содержанием




CMD/BATCH:



__
__
__



Echo Привет> myfile.txt


__


----------



## mike 1

> он триальную лицензию устанавливает. А для установки полной надо вводить код, который наверно надо покупать.


Зачем покупать эту подделку когда ее наверняка получится пропатчить?


----------



## regist

mike 1 написал(а):


> когда ее наверняка получится пропатчить?


Обсуждения как обойти лицензию нарушают правила форума.
А если по делу, то я отвечал на вопрос Koza Nozdri,


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> *Не понятно* зачем он нужен...*денег не просит*...может троянов качать начнет...или инфу воровать...


Что всё-таки хотят "навариться" на продаже лицензий.


----------



## X-User

regist, mike 1, Koza Nozdri, сделайте, пожалуйста, инструкцию (например, видео), как удалить этот антивирус


----------



## regist

X-User написал(а):


> как удалить этот антивирус


ну, там внутри есть такой батник для деинсталяции (насколько корректно он отработает не знаю), но для первичной чистки наверно можно использовать


Спойлер: unst.bat








CMD/BATCH:



__
__
__



@echo off
start kill.exe
start kill.exe
taskkill /IM kur.exe
taskkill /IM K365.exe
taskkill /IM Defend.exe
taskkill /IM K365 Security.exe
taskkill /IM K365Agent.exe
taskkill /IM K365Agent.exe
taskkill /IM K365Agent.exe
taskkill /IM start.exe
del C:\Program Files (x86)\KurSecurityProtection
del C:\Program Files (x86)\Kuranin Lab
del C:\Program Files\KurSecurityProtection
del C:\Program Files\Kuranin Lab
start installer.bat
exit


__




Гаджет и остальное правда придётся удалять вручную.


----------



## X-User

Koza Nozdri, regist, mike 1, не удаляется никак. Тот unst.bat запускается после установки и служит для замены клонов антивируса. И папка находится в C:\Program Files\Kuranin. Как быть?


----------



## regist

X-User написал(а):


> И папка находится в C:\Program Files\Kuranin. Как быть?


создавайте тему в разделе лечения поможем вычистить с учётом того куда он установился именно на вашей системе.


----------



## Dragokas

regist написал(а):


> ну, там внутри есть такой батник для деинсталяции (насколько корректно он отработает не знаю)


совсем некорректно 

А мне антивирус понравился. Он красивый -))) 

...
Вот что раскопал. Чем дальше , тем интереснее.
Автор пишет:


> Да, я старался сделать мой антивирус максимально удобным пользователю. В нем я совместил простоту и одновременно силу действия.
> А насчет того, чтобы научить делать антивирус, я отвечу:
> Дело в том, что это - открытый проект с закрытым кодом, т. е. им может пользоваться любой, однако система защиты и способы обнаружения я не открываю))
> Ведь сейчас и без того много конкурентов)
> Однако могу намекнуть:
> Мой антивирус работает следующим образом:
> у него 1 движок написан на C++, а "USBprotect.exe" - защита флешек - написан (мною!) на batch языке.
> В общем, все просто: самозащита у антивируса (она хорошая) состоит в том, что антивирус запрещает выгружать себя из файловой системы NTFS.
> Обнаружение (см. в настойках) ведется двойным образом:
> 1) В корне php модуля заложены наиболее распространенный имена зловредов
> 2) В папках data\BASE и "viruslist.txt" находятся хеш-суммы md5, их там свыше 9000000! По ним антивирус находит зловредов.
> 3) Но это еще не все! Лечить вирусы он может, если в нем заложен известный ему вредоносный код. К примеру, у меня в синтетическом тесте он вылечил 2 вируса. Обычно это выполняется без предупреждений. Мой антивирус также может блокировать сетевые атаки по протоколу UDP. Он защищает порты от DDOS-атак.
> 
> P. S> Хочу заметить, что мой антивирус написан не только на PHP и bat!
> Например, его модуль сканирования, а также основной защитный процесс "protect.exe" написаны полностью на VB 2008. Так что вот так. Но я выложу видео, где все-таки расскажу как сделать примитивный антивирус))



C++, Batch, VB 2008, PHP в одном флаконе, ну это вообще предел совершенства.
Не говорю о том, что md5 некоторые вендоры уже давно просто не поддерживают из-за высокой вероятности коллизии.
Для себя узнал, что на PHP оказывается можно сделать приложение. Когда-то и я подобным страдал. Вообщем, разраб - зверь. Пожелаю ему удачи.

А что самое интересное, этот его движок - на самом деле open source библиотека ядра антивируса ClamAV. См. папку engine\




А используя его в продукте с закрытым исходным кодом он тем самым нарушает лицензию:


ClamAV Licence написал(а):


> 6.1 Licence Libclamav is licensed under the GNU GPL v2 licence. This means you are not allowed to link commercial, closed-source software against it. *All software using libclamav must be GPL compliant.*


----------



## Phoenix

Спойлер: FakeAV



20160321.080902 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\autorun.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\autorun.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 2662ms 7KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\bat.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\bat.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 125ms 166KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080905 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\bat1.exe - infected with *Trojan.Siggen2.30712*
20160321.080905 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\bat1.exe - incurable, quarantined (22K 44ms 494KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080906 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\cont.exe - infected with *Trojan.MulDrop3.39392*
20160321.080906 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\cont.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21,5K 125ms 171KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080909 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\engine.exe - infected with *Trojan.Siggen2.30712*
20160321.080909 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\engine.exe - incurable, quarantined (22K 43ms 508KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080925 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\x.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
20160321.080925 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\x.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 134ms 156KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}





 



А система у меня на F:\


----------



## Dragokas

Еще чуть чуть порылся. Дальше уже не интересно. Одни кривые батники и сплошной плагиат.
Там еще какой-то Seren antivirus plus 2012, продукты от Comfort, HP, Ashampoo, и мега-лечилка флешек, удаляющая autorun.
З.Ы. Установку на windows 10 не пережила. Пришлось жать Reset.

X-User, все следы зачистить возможно не получится, потому что как видите там куча других продуктов запускались.
Но основное можно удалить таким образом:

1) Зайдите в папку c:\Program Files\Kuranin и запустите файл unistall.exe
2) Перезагрузите систему.
3) Создайте такой батник:





Код:



__
__
__



@echo off
SetLocal EnableExtensions

set "AVFolder=%ProgramFiles%\Kuranin"

For /f "delims=" %%a in ('dir /b /s /a-d "%AVFolder%\*.exe"') do (
  taskkill /f /t /im "%%~nxa"
  del /f /a "%%~fa"
)

rd /s /q "%AVFolder%"

pause


__

Запустите его правой кнопкой мыши "От имени Администратора".

4) Скачайте приложенный твик и запустите его.


----------



## Phoenix

Там еще зачем то калькулятор.


----------



## X-User

Dragokas, спасибо большое! Получилось!))


----------



## X-User

Phoenix написал(а):


> Там еще зачем то калькулятор.


Интересно, зачем?
Dragokas, а вот что это за антивирус? Откуда он?


----------



## Phoenix

X-User написал(а):


> Интересно, зачем?


Наверное хэши вирусов подсчитывать.. ах-а-ха..


----------



## X-User

Phoenix написал(а):


> Наверное хэши вирусов подсчитывать.. ах-а-ха..


Вручную??


----------



## X-User

Ух ты! Интерфейс Куранин изменил!


----------



## Dragokas

Пусть хоть сто раз поменяет.


----------



## mike 1

Странно, что эту тему до сих пор не удалили. Наверное некоторые до сих пор не поняли, что X-User, это и есть разработчик этого фейка, который пиарит свой антивирус.


----------



## Chinaski

mike 1, видимо ты прав, откуда инфа или как догадался? Интерфейс полный треш, антивирус из 90-х)) поиск по md5 еще больший треш чем интерфейс давно известно что md5 может быть не уникальным. + выбор не лучших языков программирования. И главное, если разработчик действительно хочет создать конкурентноспособный продукт то в одиночку сделать это не возможно!


----------



## regist

Chinaski написал(а):


> И главное, если разработчик действительно хочет создать конкурентноспособный продукт то в одиночку сделать это не возможно!


с этим можно поспорить, как пример Илья Рабинович, но это офтоп для данный темы.

А по сабжу, ТС правил форума не нарушает, тема по профилю форума так что удалять её не за что.
А то что треш он и сам не скрывает . А тема может помочь другим пользователям это осознать.


----------



## X-User

Все-таки раскусили Вы меня
Ну а антивирус мой рабочий! Вы хотя бы понимаете, что им защищены более 25 человек, из них - 9 мои друзья, и еще никто не пожаловался! И все еще будут говорить, что это фейк?! А Вы попробуйте хоть маленький антивирус сделать! Я его годами совершенствовал, в поте лица трудился!


----------



## Phoenix

X-User, У деревьев по кольцам года определяют, а фэйкАВ по вирусам 


Спойлер: FAKE-AV !!!



20160321.080902 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\autorun.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\autorun.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 2662ms 7KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\bat.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\bat.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 125ms 166KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080905 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\bat1.exe - infected with *Trojan.Siggen2.30712*
20160321.080905 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\bat1.exe - incurable, quarantined (22K 44ms 494KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080906 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\cont.exe - infected with *Trojan.MulDrop3.39392*
20160321.080906 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\cont.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21,5K 125ms 171KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080909 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\engine.exe - infected with *Trojan.Siggen2.30712*
20160321.080909 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\engine.exe - incurable, quarantined (22K 43ms 508KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
20160321.080925 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\x.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
20160321.080925 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\x.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 134ms 156KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}


----------



## X-User

> ="Phoenix, post: 228876, member: 6535"]X-User, У деревьев по кольцам года определяют, а фэйкАВ по вирусам
> 
> 
> Спойлер: FAKE-AV !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 20160321.080902 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\autorun.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
> 20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\autorun.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 2662ms 7KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
> 20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\bat.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
> 20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\bat.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 125ms 166KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
> 20160321.080905 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\bat1.exe - infected with *Trojan.Siggen2.30712*
> 20160321.080905 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\bat1.exe - incurable, quarantined (22K 44ms 494KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
> 20160321.080906 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\cont.exe - infected with *Trojan.MulDrop3.39392*
> 20160321.080906 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\cont.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21,5K 125ms 171KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
> 20160321.080909 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\engine.exe - infected with *Trojan.Siggen2.30712*
> 20160321.080909 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\engine.exe - incurable, quarantined (22K 43ms 508KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
> 20160321.080925 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\x.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
> 20160321.080925 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\x.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 134ms 156KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}


Это кто так определяет?!


----------



## regist

Phoenix написал(а):


> а фэйкАВ по вирусам


 Phoenix, это отнюдь не показатель. Ты и сам должен знать, что были фолсы что лидеры антивирусного рынка друг на друга ругались. Как пример читаем тут http://safezone.cc/threads/chto-nam-pokazyvaet-virustotal.14969/page-3#post-205239
X-User, в работе ваш антивирус не проверял (мне это не интересно). То что он работает и может ловить некоторые вирусы особенно если там задействован движок от Clam AntiVirus или хеш вируса есть в базе охотно верю. Но тем не менее почитайте тему и замечания тут. 


X-User написал(а):


> Я его годами совершенствовал, в поте лица трудился!


Это похвально, особенно если как я предполагаю вы ещё довольно юный. Но для того чтобы написать хороший антивирус надо хорошо во всём этом разбираться, а также в работе вирусов. Со временем возможно вы эту кухню выучите. А если отлов вирусов по базам, то надо ещё иметь канал по которому будет идти большой набор свежих семплов и команду, которая их будет обрабатывать. В итоге это ещё будет накладно с материальной точки зрения.
Радует, что свои знания вы всё-таки пытаетесь использоваться для защиты, а не для написания вирусов. Но, имхо, лучше заняться чем-то более простым чем антивирус. Хотя бы просто разными утилитами для лечения вирусов.


----------



## Phoenix

X-User написал(а):


> Это кто так определяет?!


Добрый доктор Доктор Веб Antivirus scan for b3eac8b59a4a2256190efae9f03a88204e98323664d8f26eaf23bf85faf49670 at 2016-03-07 12:58:01 UTC - VirusTotal
*regist*, Запись *Trojan.FakeAV.10222 *как бы намекает.


X-User написал(а):


> Вручную??


Надписи не хватает - Я албанский антивирус - проверьте хэши сами, пожалуйсто..


regist написал(а):


> Радует, что свои знания вы всё-таки пытаетесь использоваться для защиты, а не для написания вирусов. Но, имхо, лучше заняться чем-то более простым чем антивирус. Хотя бы просто разными утилитами для лечения вирусов.


Вот гаджет на win 8.1 ещё не видел и был удивлён - сделай другие гаджеты, например проца и памяти. Будет фурор.
8GadgetPack - Gadgets for Windows 10 / 8.1 / 8 нашёл гаджеты..


----------



## shestale

mike 1 написал(а):


> остальным до сего момента можно было и не говорить ))


Конечно не нужно было, тем более остальные просто скромно наблюдают, а не тыкают при каждом удобном случае себя в грудь и не кричат, смотрите какой я крутой


----------



## Кирилл

X-User, согласен,ты молодец что пытаешься делать полезные вещи.
И так же слгласен с тем,что тебе надо многому научиться и,возможно,попробовать сделать что то попроще полезное.


----------



## X-User

shestale написал(а):


> Конечно не нужно было, тем более остальные просто скромно наблюдают, а не тыкают при каждом удобном случае себя в грудь и не кричат, смотрите какой я крутой


Я не тыкаю. Вообще не люблю хвастаться! Просто выражаю свои чувства)


----------



## Phoenix

X-User, А что такое Kerner ?


----------



## X-User

Koza Nozdri, regist, спасибо за честную оценку!  Я подумаю над тем, чтобы делать утилиты для лечения.  Что-то типа Kuranin virus removal tool)


----------



## Chinaski

regist написал(а):


> то надо ещё иметь канал по которому будет идти большой набор свежих семплов и команду, которая их будет обрабатывать.


это фразой вы сами подтвердили свое согласие с фразой что одному по настоящему конкурентно способный продукт не сделать.


----------



## X-User

Phoenix написал(а):


> X-User, А что такое Kerner ?


Директория ядра


mike 1 написал(а):


> Chinaski, человек отсюда Любителям тестировать пришел. Про репутацию этого форума наверное многие уже знают. Кстати, аkок, а тебя там тоже смотрю забанили


 Вы меня обижаете. Меня на provisionsecurity не забанили! Я, Wenderoy, являюсь официальным тестером клуба!


----------



## regist

Phoenix написал(а):


> *regist*, Запись *Trojan.FakeAV.10222 *как бы намекает.


про то что намекает я написал во втором посте этой темы. А тот пост относился к фразе 


Phoenix написал(а):


> У деревьев по кольцам года определяют, а фэйкАВ по вирусам


__________________________


X-User написал(а):


> Я не тыкаю. Вообще не люблю хвастаться! Просто выражаю свои чувства)


Там цитировали mike 1, так что эта фраза относилась к нему.



Chinaski написал(а):


> это фразой вы сами подтвердили свое согласие с фразой


 Chinaski, 
1) В вышей цитате немного выдернута из контекста, там была оговорка про базы.
2) Есть разница между "создать нормальный антивирус, который сможет конкурировать с другими", но разумеется не с лидерами рынка. И создать антивирус который будет пытаться на этом рынке кого-то потеснить. То что первое возможно привёл пример конкретного человека, который это сделал и продаёт свой продукт, хоть его практически и не рекламирует и знают его не в очень широких кругах.
__________________________


X-User написал(а):


> Вы меня обижаете. Меня на provisionsecurity не забанили!


Эта фраза опять относилась не к вам, а к админу этого форума akok - но mike 1 видно забыл, что он уже писал про это в какой-то другой теме, при чём давно.


----------



## Chinaski

X-User написал(а):


> Вы хотя бы понимаете, что им защищены более 25 человек, из них - 9 мои друзья, и еще никто не пожаловался!


это серьезные цифры) вас похвалили за старания (отдали несколько лет программе) с этим я согласен, но считаю что за это время можно было достичь большего. Ваши старания направлены в нужное русло, продолжайте в том же духе, но поймите что бы создать что-то по серьезное нужен опыт, нужна команда разработчиков (мое мнение), начинать надо с более простых вещей.


----------



## Кирилл

Chinaski написал(а):


> нужна команда


Ключевое слово,в команде можно приобрести и:


Chinaski написал(а):


> нужен опыт


----------



## Dragokas

Phoenix написал(а):


> 20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\bat.exe - infected with *Trojan.FakeAV.10222*
> 20160321.080905 [CL] >C:\program files\kuranin\bat.exe - packed by UPX - incurable, quarantined (21K 125ms 166KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}
> 20160321.080905 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\bat1.exe - infected with *Trojan.Siggen2.30712*
> 20160321.080905 [CL] C:\program files\kuranin\bat1.exe - incurable, quarantined (22K 44ms 494KB/s) [F:\users\lee\downloads\kuranin.exe:2648:32] {jlee\lee:jlee\Отсутствует}



Детекты накинуты вендором на весь бандл целиком не разбираясь.
Если снять upx и заглянуть через strings прямо перед секцией манифеста можно увидеть, что батники состоят все то из 3 строчек и запускают другую программу рядом с собой, ничего по сути больше не делая.

X-User, это все конечно похвально. Благодаря нашим стараниям, теперь у Вас и деинсталлятор есть (далеко не безопасный, правда).
Вот только нельзя "украсть" (нарушить лицензию) другого антивирусного вендора и тем самым честно заявить, что "я изобрёл антивирус". Я таких людей не уважаю (которые нарушают авторские права в процессе разработки ПО) и открыто плюю им в глаза, когда вижу любую их очередную поделку.


----------



## X-User

Dragokas написал(а):


> Детекты накинуты вендором на весь бандл целиком не разбираясь.
> Если снять upx и заглянуть через strings прямо перед секцией манифеста можно увидеть, что батники состоят все то из 3 строчек и запускают другую программу рядом с собой, ничего по сути больше не делая.
> 
> X-User, это все конечно похвально. Благодаря нашим стараниям, теперь у Вас и деинсталлятор есть (далеко не безопасный, правда).
> Вот только нельзя "украсть" (нарушить лицензию) другого антивирусного вендора и тем самым честно заявить, что "я изобрёл антивирус". Я таких людей не уважаю (которые нарушают авторские права в процессе разработки ПО) и открыто плюю им в глаза, когда вижу любую их очередную поделку.


Скажите, а что я украл?


----------



## Dragokas

В теме все написано.


----------



## Phoenix

Спойлер: ALL VIRUSES DELETED








Код:



__
__
__



@echo off
del B:\autorun.inf
del H:\autorun.inf
del N:\autorun.inf
del O:\autorun.inf
del P:\autorun.inf
del Q:\autorun.inf
del R:\autorun.inf
del S:\autorun.inf
del T:\autorun.inf
del U:\autorun.inf
del V:\autorun.inf
del W:\autorun.inf
del X:\autorun.inf
del Y:\autorun.inf
del Z:\autorun.inf
del I:\autorun.inf
del M:\autorun.inf
del D:\autorun.inf
del E:\autorun.inf
del F:\autorun.inf
echo ALL VIRUSES DELETED..
timeout /t 1


__




А где вирусы и точно ли удалены ?


----------



## X-User

Phoenix написал(а):


> Спойлер: ALL VIRUSES DELETED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Код:
> 
> 
> 
> __
> __
> __
> 
> 
> 
> @echo off
> del B:\autorun.inf
> del H:\autorun.inf
> del N:\autorun.inf
> del O:\autorun.inf
> del P:\autorun.inf
> del Q:\autorun.inf
> del R:\autorun.inf
> del S:\autorun.inf
> del T:\autorun.inf
> del U:\autorun.inf
> del V:\autorun.inf
> del W:\autorun.inf
> del X:\autorun.inf
> del Y:\autorun.inf
> del Z:\autorun.inf
> del I:\autorun.inf
> del M:\autorun.inf
> del D:\autorun.inf
> del E:\autorun.inf
> del F:\autorun.inf
> echo ALL VIRUSES DELETED..
> timeout /t 1
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А где вирусы и точно ли удалены ?


У вас новая версия? В той, которая сейчас на сайте, такого нет!


----------



## Phoenix

Kerner - инструмент. Накернить слышали ? Для сверления, например.
Kernel - ядро, но какое отношение ядро имеет к корню директории root ?


X-User написал(а):


> У вас новая версия? В той, которая сейчас на сайте, такого нет!


Уверены ? Такое смогёт ?




Код:



__
__
__



Системе не удается найти указанный путь.
Устройство не готово.
E:\autorun.inf\*, вы уверены [Y(да)/N(нет)]? Y
E:\autorun.inf\lpt3.Drive_is_protected_against_flash_viruses_by_RegRun
Не удается найти указанный файл.


__




Dragokas написал(а):


> Детекты накинуты вендором на весь бандл целиком не разбираясь.
> Если снять upx и заглянуть через strings прямо перед секцией манифеста можно увидеть, что батники состоят все то из 3 строчек и запускают другую программу рядом с собой, ничего по сути больше не делая.


Может это и есть признак фэйка ?
Antivirus scan for 187cebec5a01b9c02b2a03b6bdcf7f4a32533d14046dfd962db368c46c2c5beb at 2016-03-26 19:39:53 UTC - VirusTotal
Antivirus scan for c9465661e33c290a0da39adaa31af502adeef27456f78ccd031289c6f4bb7e3e at 2016-03-26 19:43:23 UTC - VirusTotal
Antivirus scan for 96d4b37f7206adb1bd0cd34e8cda49d864fe61fa47fa23d6ff8b944ac8f55efe at 2016-03-26 19:43:23 UTC - VirusTotal
Antivirus scan for 5c0f310026f6f1419dfdf44d6b754342fc87512a4253faf547fb39068c213d36 at 2016-03-26 19:43:02 UTC - VirusTotal
Без upx не лучше.




Код:



__
__
__



Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org
....//....
Дата проверки: 26.03.2016
Время проверки: 23:04
Файлы: 10
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\exec.exe, , [2d30266673264beb54881c944ab79070],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\kill2.exe, , [a7b65f2db9e061d5b22abcf4c140f60a],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\ask.exe, , [baa38efe7227ae8829b34769e02105fb],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\del.exe, , [8ad37b115e3b0036a13b624ebd44c040],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\task.exe, , [89d4eba15f3a6fc78557684836cb956b],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\exec.exe, , [27360a822e6b280e37a5c2eee21f2ed2],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\ask.exe, , [510ce1abeeabf0468c50fbb5ce338b75],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\del.exe, , [3f1e8c00b0e9a78f1fbd555b21e0857b],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\kill2.exe, , [2d307418d2c7fc3ad10bdfd1b44dce32],
Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\task.exe, , [6bf28ffde4b5f541b626b000fa072bd5],


__


----------



## akok

[INFORMATION]Почистил обсуждение смежного форума, это не совсем корректно.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## X-User

Phoenix, Dragokas, Dragokas, я убрал clam и чужой софт!







Phoenix написал(а):


> Kerner - инструмент. Накернить слышали ? Для сверления, например.
> Kernel - ядро, но какое отношение ядро имеет к корню директории root ?
> 
> Уверены ? Такое смогёт ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Код:
> 
> 
> 
> __
> __
> __
> 
> 
> 
> Системе не удается найти указанный путь.
> Устройство не готово.
> E:\autorun.inf\*, вы уверены [Y(да)/N(нет)]? Y
> E:\autorun.inf\lpt3.Drive_is_protected_against_flash_viruses_by_RegRun
> Не удается найти указанный файл.
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> Может это и есть признак фэйка ?
> Antivirus scan for 187cebec5a01b9c02b2a03b6bdcf7f4a32533d14046dfd962db368c46c2c5beb at 2016-03-26 19:39:53 UTC - VirusTotal
> Antivirus scan for c9465661e33c290a0da39adaa31af502adeef27456f78ccd031289c6f4bb7e3e at 2016-03-26 19:43:23 UTC - VirusTotal
> Antivirus scan for 96d4b37f7206adb1bd0cd34e8cda49d864fe61fa47fa23d6ff8b944ac8f55efe at 2016-03-26 19:43:23 UTC - VirusTotal
> Antivirus scan for 5c0f310026f6f1419dfdf44d6b754342fc87512a4253faf547fb39068c213d36 at 2016-03-26 19:43:02 UTC - VirusTotal
> Без upx не лучше.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Код:
> 
> 
> 
> __
> __
> __
> 
> 
> 
> Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
> www.malwarebytes.org
> ....//....
> Дата проверки: 26.03.2016
> Время проверки: 23:04
> Файлы: 10
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\exec.exe, , [2d30266673264beb54881c944ab79070],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\kill2.exe, , [a7b65f2db9e061d5b22abcf4c140f60a],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\ask.exe, , [baa38efe7227ae8829b34769e02105fb],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\del.exe, , [8ad37b115e3b0036a13b624ebd44c040],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Kuranin\task.exe, , [89d4eba15f3a6fc78557684836cb956b],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\exec.exe, , [27360a822e6b280e37a5c2eee21f2ed2],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\ask.exe, , [510ce1abeeabf0468c50fbb5ce338b75],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\del.exe, , [3f1e8c00b0e9a78f1fbd555b21e0857b],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\kill2.exe, , [2d307418d2c7fc3ad10bdfd1b44dce32],
> Trojan.Winlock.PHP, F:\Users\lee\Downloads\Install\inst\task.exe, , [6bf28ffde4b5f541b626b000fa072bd5],
> 
> 
> __


Приведите, пожалуйста, более точный отчет!


----------



## Phoenix

В каком смысле более точный ? Отчёт mbam ?


Dragokas написал(а):


> 3) Создайте такой батник:


Или такой, если как у меня установка в С:\.., а система на F:\..
Сори за плагиат, не мы такие жизнь такая 


Спойлер: delKuranin








CMD/BATCH:



__
__
__



@echo off
cd /d "%~dp0"
::SetLocal EnableExtensions
if exist "%ProgramFiles%\Kuranin" set "AVFolder=%ProgramFiles%\Kuranin"
if exist "C:\Program Files\Kuranin" set "AVFolder=C:\Program Files\Kuranin"
if not exist "%AVFolder%" goto out
For /f "delims=" %%a in ('dir /b /s /a-d "%AVFolder%\*.exe"') do (
  taskkill /f /t /im "%%~nxa"
  del /f /a "%%~fa"
)
rd /s /q "%AVFolder%"
:out
echo Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00>clear.reg
echo [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\Shell\Kuranin]>>clear.reg
echo [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\*\shell\Kuranin]>>clear.reg
echo [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\—канировать антивирусом  уранина]>>clear.reg
echo [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\—канировать антивирусом  уранина\command]>>clear.reg
start clear.reg
::out
exit


__


----------



## X-User

Phoenix написал(а):


> В каком смысле более точный ? Отчёт mbam ?
> 
> Или такой, если как у меня установка в С:\.., а система на F:\..
> Сори за плагиат, не мы такие жизнь такая
> 
> 
> Спойлер: delKuranin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> __
> __
> __
> 
> 
> 
> @echo off
> cd /d "%~dp0"
> ::SetLocal EnableExtensions
> if exist "%ProgramFiles%\Kuranin" set "AVFolder=%ProgramFiles%\Kuranin"
> if exist "C:\Program Files\Kuranin" set "AVFolder=C:\Program Files\Kuranin"
> if not exist "%AVFolder%" goto out
> For /f "delims=" %%a in ('dir /b /s /a-d "%AVFolder%\*.exe"') do (
> taskkill /f /t /im "%%~nxa"
> del /f /a "%%~fa"
> )
> rd /s /q "%AVFolder%"
> :out
> echo Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00>clear.reg
> echo [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\Shell\Kuranin]>>clear.reg
> echo [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\*\shell\Kuranin]>>clear.reg
> echo [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\—канировать антивирусом  уранина]>>clear.reg
> echo [-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\—канировать антивирусом  уранина\command]>>clear.reg
> start clear.reg
> ::out
> exit
> 
> 
> __


Я прошу точных отчетов и скриншотов. И ничего выполнять не нужно, на рабочем столе после установки появляется ярлык Uninstall, после запуска которого можно легко удалить антивирус Куранина!


----------



## Phoenix

X-User написал(а):


> Я прошу точных отчетов и скриншотов. И ничего выполнять не нужно, на рабочем столе после установки появляется ярлык Uninstall, после запуска которого можно легко удалить антивирус Куранина!


----------



## Chinaski

X-User написал(а):


> на рабочем столе после установки появляется ярлык Uninstall


ни с одной программой такого не видел)


----------



## Phoenix

Chinaski написал(а):


> ни с одной программой такого не видел)







PHP:



__
__
__



;The comment below contains SFX script commands

Path=C:\Program Files\Kuranin
SavePath
Setup=installer.exe
Silent=1
Overwrite=1
Shortcut=T, se.exe, , , Kuranin,
Shortcut=D, unistall.exe, , , Uninstall,


__

Это ж бубльгум


----------



## Phoenix

> АНТИВИРУС КУРАНИНА ОБЕСПЕЧИТ ВАМ ПОЛНОЦЕННУЮ ЗАЩИТУ ОТ РАЗЛИЧНЫХ ТИПОВ УГРОЗ В РЕЖИМЕ РЕАЛЬНОГО ВРЕМЕНИ.


Это ложь !


----------



## Кирилл

X-User, мне кажется настал тот момент,когда вы должны понять что рекламировать и продвигать ваш продукт рано,так как он не готов.
Вы получили от нас вполне компетентную оценку.
Вам предстоит еще многому учиться,много чего узнать.
Мы не будем проверять каждый релиз и т.п.
Когда появится что то конкретное для обсуждения или дельные проекты,может вопросы по тематике форума-можете обращаться.
На данный момент эту тему закрываю,так как она исчерпана.


----------

